# Problème boot Powermac G4 MDD



## steelheart (19 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai  rebranché mon mac après une longue période d'inactivité.
Il affiche ce message à chaque démarrage après le bong :







Impossible de démarrer sur un cd

Si quelqu'un a une idée...


----------



## schwebb (19 Janvier 2009)

Hello,

C'est un kernel panic.

Fais une recherche avec ce terme dans les forums MacGé. Je ne connais pas les PPC, alors je ne peux pas trop t'aider.

Tente un reset de la pram, aussi (pour un G4 je ne sais pas, tu trouveras facilement la manip sur le site Apple, section support).


----------



## -oldmac- (19 Janvier 2009)

Tente un reset carte mère (petit bouton noir sur la cm, appuyiez 1 fois 3 secondes)
Testez les barrettes de ram une par une
Voila pour le moment


----------



## marctiger (19 Janvier 2009)

Salut, bienvenue etc...

Redémarre sur le DVD d'ind-stall en appuyant sur "C", "Utilitaires de disque/SOS/Réparer les autorisations"  puis choisir le volume de démarrage, cela devrait suffire.

Edith : Pas vu au dessus quand j'ai écrit, donc... après ma proposition.


----------



## steelheart (20 Janvier 2009)

Le problème venait d'une carte PCI USB2 chipset Nec sur laquelle j'avais branché le clavier (bizarre ça fonctionnait avant), une fois retirée le mac fonctionne normalement.

Merci à tous


----------



## marctiger (20 Janvier 2009)

De nada.


----------

